# Need tip for entering destination(s) where passenger has multiple stops



## Road Pilot (May 18, 2015)

Hi everyone, I'm new to Uber and to this forum. 

I had a fare last Sunday who did not enter a destination. They were a father and son. The son was going to the train station and the father was going to the airport which was farther away. I entered the train station figuring the app would allow me to enter a second destination. I was wrong. My solution was to not slide the trip completed bar and proceed to the airport where I slid the trip completed bar. When I checked my log on the Uber Partner site that evening, my trip to the airport was not listed. 

What is the correct procedure?

Thanks


----------



## KingJimmy (May 16, 2015)

I had a pax with multi stops recently. The log only shows one. But it billed him for everything. He was just going to tell me how to get to the first stop. I just kindly asked him if he could enter the address in the phone for each stop. And he did without any problem


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Alternatively, you can cancel the address from your driver app and input a new one.


----------



## Road Pilot (May 18, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Alternatively, you can cancel the address from your driver app and input a new one.


Thanks!

I'm heading to the Uber office this morning and will ask them how that is done.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

You never have to input a destination address. The app is going to measure your time and the distance you actually travel. It doesn't matter if the customer summoned you to the wrong address then called you to the right one where you started the trip, then they input another wrong address for the destination. No need to correct either. As long as you start where you find them, and stop where you drop them, the trip will be correctly calculated. When you look at the trip map, it will be what actually happened, not what was inputted.


----------



## Road Pilot (May 18, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> You never have to input a destination address. The app is going to measure your time and the distance you actually travel. It doesn't matter if the customer summoned you to the wrong address then called you to the right one where you started the trip, then they input another wrong address for the destination. No need to correct either. As long as you start where you find them, and stop where you drop them, the trip will be correctly calculated. When you look at the trip map, it will be what actually happened, not what was inputted.


Thanks, Tim. That's good to know. If I am not familiar with an area and I enter the first destination, I'm still relying on the PAX to help me navigate to the second destination. This inconvenience to the PAX could result in a less than stellar rating for the driver or as happened to me on another occasion stumbling my way to the next destination when PAX is not familiar with the area.

All of that said, I would like the ability to enter a second destination in the App to enable the GPS.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

you can enter a second destination in the app. Don't end the trip, just go back to the "Partner App" and tap on the address, a blank line should pop up for you to fill in.

Or just use Waze/Google maps to enter the second destination once you have arrived at the first. in any case, don't end the trip until everybody is out of the car!


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

Although it's good to get an overall view of where you're headed, don't feel you have to program a trip like a pilot, with waypoints for each stop.

I typically don't use Uber's navigation at all. As long as you start the trip at the pickup location, and do not end the trip until AFTER the last passenger is dropped off (or final destination reached), the app will track you and record time and mileage for the overall trip.

I input destinations directly into my mapping app of choice (Apple maps). If there are multiple, I generally just ask the passenger for the first destination, and then ask for destination #2 when the first one is reached. Or if I'm comfortable with it, I'll let them guide me turn-by-turn. I roll with whatever seems to work.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

rjenkins said:


> Although it's good to get an overall view of where you're headed, don't feel you have to program a trip like a pilot, with waypoints for each stop.
> 
> I typically don't use Uber's navigation at all. As long as you start the trip at the pickup location, and do not end the trip until AFTER the last passenger is dropped off (or final destination reached), the app will track you and record time and mileage for the overall trip.
> 
> I input destinations directly into my mapping app of choice (Apple maps). If there are multiple, I generally just ask the passenger for the first destination, and then ask for destination #2 when the first one is reached. Or if I'm comfortable with it, I'll let them guide me turn-by-turn. I roll with whatever seems to work.


With multiple destinations, I always ask pax to send me next pick up or drop off address if they know it. Else, I don't have problem following their directions. I use uber app for navigation and 100% of the time.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

i use a garmin gps. they're a lot more responsive when it comes to turn by turn. google map has delays. When i am driving in the Cities, I often miss a turn.

I just click "begin trip", use my own garmin gps to enter in destination, when finish with Trip A, i enter address again. Uber App will just figure out how many miles I went and how long it took.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

azndriver87 said:


> i use a garmin gps. they're a lot more responsive when it comes to turn by turn. google map has delays. When i am driving in the Cities, I often miss a turn.
> 
> I just click "begin trip", use my own garmin gps to enter in destination, when finish with Trip A, i enter address again. Uber App will just figure out how many miles I went and how long it took.


I am lazy. I make pax do all this address entry. I am preparing them to the robo-uber!


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

I demand destination addresses for many reasons. First to protect myself from a pax claiming I drove the wrong way or some other nonsense. Second it protects the pax from being overcharged. And third, while I know the city pretty good, getting out of some subdivisions is a little tricky and because everything looks alike in this town, it's easy to get turned around and disoriented and having the nav guide you assures no mistakes most of the time.


----------



## Drivingmecrazy (Oct 21, 2014)

Road Pilot said:


> Thanks, Tim. That's good to know. If I am not familiar with an area and I enter the first destination, I'm still relying on the PAX to help me navigate to the second destination. This inconvenience to the PAX could result in a less than stellar rating for the driver or as happened to me on another occasion stumbling my way to the next destination when PAX is not familiar with the area.
> 
> All of that said, I would like the ability to enter a second destination in the App to enable the GPS.


You can enter a second address in the app. Just tap on the drop-off location and it will come up to where you can enter the new drop-off address. That being said the Uber GPS sucks, it does not provide most effective route and has no effect on your pay or tracking. Because of those reasons I suggest using an alternate GPS/app. After you enter the address in the app confirm with passenger, "it is suggesting I take route X, is that ok with you?" 9 times out of 10 they will say yeah no problem...if they have a preferred route they will tell you. This is usually good cause they tell you a way that is longer but faster (therefore you make more). Since they told you which way to go they can't complain.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Road Pilot said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to Uber and to this forum.
> 
> I had a fare last Sunday who did not enter a destination. They were a father and son. The son was going to the train station and the father was going to the airport which was farther away. I entered the train station figuring the app would allow me to enter a second destination. I was wrong. My solution was to not slide the trip completed bar and proceed to the airport where I slid the trip completed bar. When I checked my log on the Uber Partner site that evening, my trip to the airport was not listed.
> 
> ...


I suppose I should burden the rider for this, as many do, but Im' such a nice guy and I do it myself for the rider if they don't want to bother with it so I have 3 GPS's, and I keep the UberAPP on UBer's phone, not mine. So, I have the UberIphone's navigation, a Magellan ( mounted on my dashboard,) and my Android's Google Maps ( also mounted on my dashboard ).

I've had many trips where I had to use all three GPS's, since some riders have multiple stops. Also, sometimes the Uber navigation goes crazy, good idea to have a back up GPS.

The tracking mechanism will record the entire ride, that's about all it does. It doesn't reveal multiple stops, etc.


----------

